# Bell Canyon



## widgeon_whopper (Jul 26, 2008)

I am going to be hiking Bell Canyon this weekend, and I was wondering if anyone has ever hiked it before. Does anyone have some pictures that they could share? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Which Bell or Bell's canyon? There are numerous.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got to assume that you mean Bell Canyon in the San Rafael Reef because the Bells Canyon by Lone Peak isn't particularly hikeable right now without some serious climbing through mountains of snow.

It's already Easter weekend, so I assume you've already headed there with the throngs of other Easter weekenders that turn that area into a congested parking lot each year. Even so, for future reference, there are dozens of photos of Bell Canyon and all the other Canyons in the Reef on the Web. Just go to Google, and type in the following (with the quotes), then select that the results show you images instead of Web pages.


```
"Bell Canyon" Rafael
```
By the way, if you take some pictures of your own while you're there, how about sharing them with us here (along with telling us how many people and dogs with bandanas you saw crammed into the narrow canyon - yeah, I've been in those canyons and generally avoid them on holiday weekends). :wink:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If you are talking about the Bell Canyon near Little Cottonwood, off of Wasatch Blvd, you're going to have a rough go in the snow. It needs at least another 3 weeks to a month of warm weather before it will open up much. I don't have any pictures, but I have hiked it a couple times. Last time was my (now) wife's and I's first date. Its about an hour or two hike up to the first big waterfall, and another couple hours to the lake on top, depending on how fast you hike. It is a pretty area, but I would wait till June before you do it.


----------

